# How fast does your skeeter pee clear?



## buddy (Dec 1, 2010)

This is my first batch of skeeter pee. Tonight is the night that I racked, stabilized and added a clearing agent. I did not use the sparkoloid as called for in the recipe, instead I used bentonite and egg white. The wine started clearing within minutes. It has now been about a half hour and the wine looks completely clear with about 3 inches of sediment. I'm hoping this sediment will compact further. 
How much sediment do you usually get with skeeter pee and how long does it normally take to clear with sparkoloid?


----------



## RedNeckWino (Dec 1, 2010)

As with any polishing, when you think its done...... do it again.

I would let it set as long as you can. In case of emergency- fill bottle with racking cane. Then let the rest clear. Start another batch now so there is something to age while you drink this batch!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 1, 2010)

There are many factors that can affect the clearing. I would wait as long as you can up to about 4 weeks as you will most likely have fine sediment falling out. Bentonite is a fluffy clearing agent.

You can wait a bit and rack off the sediment and let it age a bit longer. Then rack, sweeten and bottle a week later.

and yes time to start another.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 1, 2010)

buddy said:


> This is my first batch of skeeter pee. Tonight is the night that I racked, stabilized and added a clearing agent. I did not use the sparkoloid as called for in the recipe, instead I used bentonite and egg white. The wine started clearing within minutes. It has now been about a half hour and the wine looks completely clear with about 3 inches of sediment. I'm hoping this sediment will compact further.
> How much sediment do you usually get with skeeter pee and how long does it normally take to clear with sparkoloid?



I've had various results. 3" sounds like a lot, but as you said, it's probably just fluffy at the moment. You can give your carboy a twist or two to make sure there isn't any sediment hanging on the sides of the carboy and it might help settle the bottom stuff too.

Sparkolloid usually falls 99% clear overnight, but I give it a couple weeks to let the finest stuff fall.

Congrats on a successful batch..... enjoy!


----------



## asherz515 (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't want to hijack this thread..but I had a question about my SP clearing as well. It was very clear and I added the remaining ingredients and the Sparkeloid and now it is way cloudy? So what happened and should I worry. I can just drink it cloudy it tastes pretty super now but I want to bottle it...and I'm getting harassed for talking about my "pee" all the time  or at least my family and friends thinks its really strange!


----------



## buddy (Dec 2, 2010)

Feel free to take the thread wherever you want. MinasotaMaker has already answered my questions. The reason I posted was that I have never had a wine clear as fast as this one and was wondering if this was the norm.
As far as helping you with your problem, there are others here who may be able to give you better advice than me but if you want to try clearing your wine with the bentonite and egg white I will tell you that I used 2 1/2 teaspoons of bentonite for a five gallon batch. I also used 2 teaspoons of egg white that I mixed with a couple of ounces of water before I added it to the wine.
If it works the same for you as it did for me, you will start to notice a definite clearing within a few minutes.


----------



## asherz515 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reply and letting me take over the thread. So do you buy bentonite from a wine making supply store? and what do those ingredients address ie what problem does it fix I don't want to add something that won't fix my current issue. And adding raw egg white sounds a little scary to me but if it works great
The Skeeter pee was clear and now isn't so thats really making me hit my head against the wall...I plan on giving it at least a week but am surprised to hear that peoples clear over night.
I have another pear that was clear and after I added the f-pack it is still hazy I have tried adding additional pectic enzyme per someones suggestion and it still isn't clear. Maybe I will try the egg white thing.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Dec 2, 2010)

Egg whites work good for clearing. And yes, bentonite is bought at the supply store. Gonna go back to that clearing myself. 
Not sure why, but I have had skeeter pee clear, then go foggy again. Once that falls it is super clear though. Nothing to worry about, will only last a few days.


----------



## buddy (Dec 2, 2010)

asherz515 said:


> thread. what do those ingredients address ie what problem does it fix I don't want to add something that won't fix my current issue.
> 
> I believe that the bentonite has a negative charge and the egg white has a positive charge (same as sparkolloid - positive charge). As I understand it, one is attracted to the organic particles and the other is attracted to the inorganic particles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 2, 2010)

asherz515 said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread..but I had a question about my SP clearing as well. It was very clear and I added the remaining ingredients and the Sparkeloid and now it is way cloudy? So what happened and should I worry. I can just drink it cloudy it tastes pretty super now but I want to bottle it...and I'm getting harassed for talking about my "pee" all the time  or at least my family and friends thinks its really strange!



So your Skeeter Pee was clear and then you added Kmeta, sorbate, sparkolloid and then it got cloudy? Did you add sugar to sweeten it yet? Give me a few more details explaining what was added and when and how much time there was between additions.


----------



## PPBart (Dec 3, 2010)

First batch (made with natural juice) was ready to bottle in about 8 weeks. Second batch (made with RealLemon) was still hazy after 3 months, so I fined with bentonite and it's clear now.


----------



## Brian (Dec 3, 2010)

I am actually have a clearing problem also. I use super kleer which usually clears my wine in a day or 2 but not with my SP. I used it and it has been a week and it is still cloudy with fine particles. Do you think I can use another pack of super Kleer??


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 3, 2010)

Brian said:


> I am actually have a clearing problem also. I use super kleer which usually clears my wine in a day or 2 but not with my SP. I used it and it has been a week and it is still cloudy with fine particles. Do you think I can use another pack of super Kleer??



Have you tried adding pectic enzyme? You could have a pecitn haze and super kleer won't eliminate it.


----------



## Brian (Dec 4, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Have you tried adding pectic enzyme? You could have a pecitn haze and super kleer won't eliminate it.



No I haven't yet. I did think about that and I will go to your page and read up on it. I am not sure how much to add to 6 gals.. It tastes good and I could drink it like this but I want to give some away and I want it to look its best.. Thanks Lon!


----------



## saintprovogirl (Dec 29, 2010)

*SP not yet clear and it's been since 11/23*

My SP has been going now since 11/23 and it has not yet cleared. I added sparkolloid on 12/17 and it didn't do much as far as clearing it out. Then on 12/27 I decided to add some juice to the mix to give it a little flavoring and to add a bit of sugar. Now that I've added the juice I don't expect it to clear anytime within the next week, but I've been degassing it and just yesterday I decided to throw it out in the garage which is around 30 degrees to see if that helps. Any idea how much longer it will be? If it doesn't clear in the next couple weeks I'm thinking Pectin haze.... Guess I've seen some take a few months to clear so maybe I just need some patience. Also, should I have added my juice/sugar before the sparkolloid? Sorry, I'm a complete newbie.


----------



## saintprovogirl (Dec 29, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Have you tried adding pectic enzyme? You could have a pecitn haze and super kleer won't eliminate it.



If I don't have liquid pectic enzyme, how would you suggest adding the powder type? I'm thinking this might be my issue but I'm cold stabilizing it right now to see if it helps. Oh and let's say the cold stabilization doesn't help; would it be bad to bring the temp back up and then add the enzyme or can I do that cold?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 29, 2010)

Enzymes are like yeast in that they do not do well in extreme heat or cold.

I had a s.p. that took forever to clear. I degassed it 3 times and splash racked it.

Be patient and don't throw it out. It will clear quicker at @ 70-75 degrees. Mine was cooler for awhile due to the holidays and I needed every inch of space in my living room so it went downstairs for a week.


----------



## saintprovogirl (Dec 29, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Enzymes are like yeast in that they do not do well in extreme heat or cold.
> 
> I had a s.p. that took forever to clear. I degassed it 3 times and splash racked it.
> 
> Be patient and don't throw it out. It will clear quicker at @ 70-75 degrees. Mine was cooler for awhile due to the holidays and I needed every inch of space in my living room so it went downstairs for a week.



K, thanks! I'll move it back inside and be patient.


----------

